# Ticking the 'Do Not Contact' Box on Employment History



## SpittleWit (9 Sep 2014)

I'm about to submit an application for the Reserves and have a brief question, it references the 'Employment History' section.

I have a job that I did for a year, before being fired by the company. The honest truth is that we were just not a good fit (the company only had three people and myself and the President were not a good match). I'd ideally not like this company contacted for a reference as we parted ways on bad terms. It was for the better.

I've not supplied the President as a reference and intent to tick the option for 'Do Not Contact' on the Employment History listings.

I'm assuming this will throw up many suspicions that I had better have quick, legitimate and honest answers for in an interview? I don't believe that this individual can provide an honest account of my character due to our creative 'clashings'. I'm just trying to weigh up if it is worth ticking that 'Do Not Contact' box.

Any wisdom appreciated!

Thanks,
Mike.


----------



## DAA (9 Sep 2014)

SpittleWit said:
			
		

> I'm about to submit an application for the Reserves and have a brief question, it references the 'Employment History' section.
> 
> I have a job that I did for a year, before being fired by the company. The honest truth is that we were just not a good fit (the company only had three people and myself and the President were not a good match). I'd ideally not like this company contacted for a reference as we parted ways on bad terms. It was for the better.
> 
> ...



If you don't want them contacted, then just "tick" off that box.  You have already provided a more than suitable reason as to "why" and that should be sufficient enough.


----------



## Sarah_H (9 Sep 2014)

I ticked off "Do Not Contact" for a couple of mine, it wasn't brought up at all in my interview. With me, one company I worked for had closed up so I didn't have a contact person. The other is for my current job, as they don't know about my application and I plan to keep it that way until I get into the CF. I had been turned down at job interviews when I said I was applying to the CF when I was asked "Where do you see yourself in 5 yrs?"


----------



## Tibbson (9 Sep 2014)

Seems like you already have a more then reasonable explaination so you dont need to come up with one.  Tick the box, if they ask...explain it.


----------



## Ovitom (28 Sep 2019)

Hi whoever reads this,

I have a question regarding employment history.

How important is work history on the application?

There is a company I used to work for (about 6 months) and the owner is also a family friend. My issue is that if I put the company on my application, he will be contacted and my family will find out that I'm joining. I don't want my family to find out that I'm trying to join this early in the process (for personal reasons) and I'm not sure what to do.

Will it be an issue if I don't include it?

Thanks


----------



## mariomike (28 Sep 2019)

Ovitom said:
			
		

> There is a company I used to work for (about 6 months) and the owner is also a family friend. My issue is that if I put the company on my application, he will be contacted and my family will find out that I'm joining. I don't want my family to find out that I'm trying to join this early in the process (for personal reasons) and I'm not sure what to do.



You may find this discussion of interest,

Ticking the 'Do Not Contact' Box on Employment History  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/116279.0

As always, Recruiting is your most trusted source of official, up to date, information.

"Unofficial site, not associated with DND or the Canadian Armed Forces."


----------



## Jarnhamar (28 Sep 2019)

Ovitom said:
			
		

> Hi whoever reads this,
> 
> I have a question regarding employment history.
> 
> ...



Be an adult buddy.


----------



## Ovitom (28 Sep 2019)

mariomike said:
			
		

> You may find this discussion of interest,
> 
> Ticking the 'Do Not Contact' Box on Employment History
> https://army.ca/forums/threads/116279.0
> ...




Thanks for the response, but on the application there is no option for 'do not contact' for previous employers, only for my current employer.


----------



## Ovitom (28 Sep 2019)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Be an adult buddy.




Fair enough, and thanks for your response.


----------



## brihard (28 Sep 2019)

Ovitom said:
			
		

> Fair enough, and thanks for your response.



He’s not wrong. If you’re joining the CAF, fears like your family finding out are gonna be a pretty small challenge, and are something to work on getting over now.

‘Do not contact’ is more for situations like someone’s job potentially being in jeopardy.


----------



## Ovitom (28 Sep 2019)

Brihard said:
			
		

> He’s not wrong. If you’re joining the CAF, fears like your family finding out are gonna be a pretty small challenge, and are something to work on getting over now.
> 
> ‘Do not contact’ is more for situations like someone’s job potentially being in jeopardy.




I agree, I guess in my situation it is a bit different because it could mean being kicked out of the house and losing my current job, and at this point I still don't know if I'll get a job offer. I'm not really sure how I'll proceed. Thanks for the answer btw


----------



## AbdullahD (28 Sep 2019)

Ovitom said:
			
		

> I agree, I guess in my situation it is a bit different because it could mean being kicked out of the house and losing my current job, and at this point I still don't know if I'll get a job offer. I'm not really sure how I'll proceed. Thanks for the answer btw



I feel compelled to defend you.. Jarnhamar is a tough but straight guy, Brihard is wise.. I just disagree. 

But, having said that. Your personal struggles are your own and "being an adult" has squat to do with why you do, or do not, want people to know about things. 

You owed them no explanation and in your defense, my own family never hear about many things I do in life.. because it causes me a headache. So they get left out of the loop and I am an adult. 

Now, hearing your situation, I would just hit the do not contact box and tell the family when the time is right for you.

Just make sure this issue is not indicative of a larger issue, otherwise Brihards input will be spot on..  and if it is, try to remedy it.

Abdullah


----------



## mariomike (28 Sep 2019)

Ovitom said:
			
		

> I'm not really sure how I'll proceed.



Buck_HRA is our Recruiter. You may wish to discuss your situation with him.


----------



## Ovitom (28 Sep 2019)

AbdullahD said:
			
		

> I feel compelled to defend you.. Jarnhamar is a tough but straight guy, Brihard is wise.. I just disagree.
> 
> But, having said that. Your personal struggles are your own and "being an adult" has squat to do with why you do, or do not, want people to know about things.
> 
> ...




Thank you Abdullah. I appreciate any input and since my situation is a bit unusual, I don't mind sharing it. This kind of brings me back to my earlier post that there isn't an option to check 'do not contact' for previous employers. So I guess the only other option is to leave it out entirely? I have no issue saying that I worked there, it is more the fact that he will most likely be contacted.

Thanks


----------



## Ovitom (29 Sep 2019)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Buck_HRA is our Recruiter. You may wish to discuss your situation with him.




Thanks, how do I go about doing that? Sorry this is my first time posting.


----------



## mariomike (29 Sep 2019)

Buck comes by regularly to read and answer Recruiting questions.


----------



## Jarnhamar (29 Sep 2019)

Ovitom said:
			
		

> Fair enough, and thanks for your response.



Wasn't trying to be a dick or anything. The military is serious business. You'll be away from home for long periods of time, possibly out of touch with family for long periods of time. Cold, wet, tired, little food. Worst case scenario you may have to kill someone and people may want to kill you. 

If your parents have that much sway in your life maybe you'll need to put them at arms distance before you think about joining. I know some cultures are generally closer to their family (asian comes to mind?) and that can create a different dynamic so easier said than done to disobey them.

Still, Brihard and I have seen what happens when a soldiers family is overbearing and gets involved in their childs career/choices and it's not pretty.

If I was hiring someone and I caught them leaving out an employer when they're told to list all employers I would think they're hiding something, which you sort of are (or seem to want to do).
If I was a recruiter (which I'm not) and you told me about your parents the first thought that would pop in my head is that you'll be half way through training and your mom or dad will want you to quit and come home and you'll quit - which wastes a valuable spot. 

Just things to think about. Good luck  :nod:


----------



## Ovitom (29 Sep 2019)

Jarnhamar said:
			
		

> Wasn't trying to be a dick or anything. The military is serious business. You'll be away from home for long periods of time, possibly out of touch with family for long periods of time. Cold, wet, tired, little food. Worst case scenario you may have to kill someone and people may want to kill you.
> 
> If your parents have that much sway in your life maybe you'll need to put them at arms distance before you think about joining. I know some cultures are generally closer to their family (asian comes to mind?) and that can create a different dynamic so easier said than done to disobey them.
> 
> ...




No worries, I didn't think you were  
I guess another thing I should mention is that I am sort of trapped in a religious cult (have been my whole life) and this is why my family, past employer, and current employer all know each other. I am hoping that if I'm offered a job in the CF, that will be the last I have to do with my family, and I can move on with my own life (please keep in mind that this isn't the only reason I want to join, it is a lifelong dream to be in the CF). My parents don't have any sway in my life apart from the fact that I currently depend on them for a place to live. Once I leave, i will more or less be disowned so they definitely won't be bothering me...
Thank you v much for your honest opinion.


----------



## mariomike (29 Sep 2019)

Ovitom said:
			
		

> I guess another thing I should mention is that I am sort of trapped in a religious cult (have been my whole life) and this is why my family, past employer, and current employer all know each other. I am hoping that if I'm offered a job in the CF, that will be the last I have to do with my family, and I can move on with my own life (please keep in mind that this isn't the only reason I want to join, it is a lifelong dream to be in the CF). My parents don't have any sway in my life apart from the fact that I currently depend on them for a place to live. Once I leave, i will more or less be disowned so they definitely won't be bothering me...



You may find this discussion of interest,

How to get family on board  
https://army.ca/forums/threads/13678.0
20 pages.


----------



## brihard (29 Sep 2019)

Ovitom said:
			
		

> No worries, I didn't think you were
> I guess another thing I should mention is that I am sort of trapped in a religious cult (have been my whole life) and this is why my family, past employer, and current employer all know each other. I am hoping that if I'm offered a job in the CF, that will be the last I have to do with my family, and I can move on with my own life (please keep in mind that this isn't the only reason I want to join, it is a lifelong dream to be in the CF). My parents don't have any sway in my life apart from the fact that I currently depend on them for a place to live. Once I leave, i will more or less be disowned so they definitely won't be bothering me...
> Thank you v much for your honest opinion.



Well that went in a radically different direction from what I had walked into this one thinking.

Totally fair, man, and I'm sorry you're stuck in such difficult circumstances. I would definitely advise being up front with your recruiter as early as possible... 'here's what I'm getting out of, here are some of the challenges this will present'.


----------



## BeyondTheNow (29 Sep 2019)

Ovitom said:
			
		

> No worries, I didn't think you were
> I guess another thing I should mention is that I am sort of trapped in a religious cult (have been my whole life) and this is why my family, past employer, and current employer all know each other. I am hoping that if I'm offered a job in the CF, that will be the last I have to do with my family, and I can move on with my own life (please keep in mind that this isn't the only reason I want to join, it is a lifelong dream to be in the CF). My parents don't have any sway in my life apart from the fact that I currently depend on them for a place to live. Once I leave, i will more or less be disowned so they definitely won't be bothering me...
> Thank you v much for your honest opinion.



If this is the reality of your situation, then I’d advise not using the military as a means of _escape_, if that’s a portion of your thinking, or feeling like it will magically make your problems disappear and everything will be hunky-dory. 

Remove yourself from any non-ideal circumstances first, deal with/manage the fall-out, get yourself help if you need it and into a healthier situation, and do what you have to do before you apply. If you don’t, I can pretty much guarantee that anything left unresolved will come back to haunt you in some way, shape or form while you’re trying to focus on your training and subsequent job performance, which will complicate many facets of your military experience, least of all, your mental health. 

How old are you? I left home at 16yrs of age due to an unhealthy home environment. It was hard and I struggled, but I eventually made everything work and I don’t regret my decision. I’m assuming you’re older than that, so if you’re resourceful, you’re aware of what options are available to you regarding housing, school, etc. and you’re willing to knuckle down for a bit while things settle, you’ll be in a much better position to move forward with your professional aspirations.

Sure, there’s a possibility you apply, get in without your family finding out, when they eventually do find out (if it’s the situation you say it is) there’s zero drama and everything is 100% smooth from then on and you have a wonderfully long and prosperous military career. But I’m doubtful.


----------



## Ovitom (29 Sep 2019)

BeyondTheNow said:
			
		

> Sure, there’s a possibility you apply, get in without your family finding out, when they eventually do find out (if it’s the situation you say it is) there’s zero drama and everything is 100% smooth from then on and you have a wonderfully long and prosperous military career. But I’m doubtful.




Ok thank you for your answer. I appreciate the input.


----------

